# War Thunder - Neue Flugzeuge freischalten?



## Goyoma (27. August 2014)

Hallo,

Ich kann bei WT meine Briten nicht weiterkaufen. Ich habe alle vorherigen den Stammbaumes erforscht aber sobald ich eines der roten erforschen will kommt die Meldung das es nicht möglich ist.

Was kann ich tun? 

Hier die Bilder:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. August 2014)

Es reicht nicht nur den entsprechenden Flugzeugzweig zu erforschen. Du musst auf dem entsprechenden Tier 6 erforschen und kaufen. Erst dann wird das näste Tier freigeschalten.
Darum auch links am Rand die kleine Anzeige, 0/6 ect.


----------



## Goyoma (27. August 2014)

Tier? Was meinst du da jetzt? 

Ich habe doch aber in der Beaufighter Spalte alle erforscht und gekauft und trotzdem kann ich den ersten Mosquito nicht erforschen.

Wo steht diese 0/6?


----------



## XT1024 (27. August 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Wo steht diese 0/6?


links am Rand
PS: Screenshot


----------



## Goyoma (27. August 2014)

XT1024 schrieb:


> links am Rand
> PS: Screenshot



Was wilscht denn du jetzt mit dem Wiki Eintrag?! 


Ahh jetzt sehe ich es.
Also muss ich prinzipiell erstmal alle Flugzeuge kaufen bevor ich weiterforschen darf oder wie?


----------



## Nightslaver (27. August 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Was wilscht denn du jetzt mit dem Wiki Eintrag?!
> 
> 
> Ahh jetzt sehe ich es.
> Also muss ich prinzipiell erstmal alle Flugzeuge kaufen bevor ich weiterforschen darf oder wie?


 
Du musst 6 Stück kaufen um weiterforschen zu können.



Goyoma schrieb:


> Tier? Was meinst du da jetzt?


*to tier*
abstufen

*tier*
Ebene {f}
Stufe {f}
Schicht {f}
Reihe {f}
Etage {f}
Sitzreihe {f}theatre
Stärkeklasse {f} [z. B. im Rugby]sports

*tier [rank]*
Rang {m}


----------



## Kuanor (27. August 2014)

du must noch die beiden spitfires erforschen und kaufen.dann kannste das die t4 flieger in angriff nehmen.


mfg Kuanor

ps:hab grad mal den screenshot nochmal angeschaut.die wellington musste auch noch erforschen und kaufen.oder du legst dir die goldfliecher zu.


----------



## Goyoma (27. August 2014)

Danke euch beiden


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. August 2014)

Mit Screenshot war gemeint das du einfach entweder mit Fraps oder mit der Druck-taste und dann in Paint STRG + V machst so musst du nicht mit deinem Handy Fotos machen.


----------



## Goyoma (27. August 2014)

Ich habe den ganzen Artikel per Handy geschrieben, wärend ich gespielt habe 

Okay, naja ja, wäre auch eine Möglichkeit gewesen


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

Isn das Spiel zu empfehlen? Spiel bisher nur Tanks


----------

